
Google, Prometheus, CNCF partner on Open source metric specification - markcartertm
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2018/08/openmetrics-project-accepted-into-cncf.html
======
markcartertm
Also announcement from the Cloud native computing foundation
[https://www.cncf.io/blog/2018/08/10/cncf-to-host-
openmetrics...](https://www.cncf.io/blog/2018/08/10/cncf-to-host-openmetrics-
in-the-sandbox/)

------
miohtama
What are the underlying specifications at the moment? "statsd"?

